# Look at this mistake breeding



## daviddrena (Dec 25, 2006)

Anyone in Ohio looking for a puppy seems like a steal. Seems to have great lines for these pups just a mistake breeding I don't.know how that goes down with the breeders on this board (mistake breeding) but the price I think is uncomparable.

http://www.terrificpets.com/dogs_for_sale/viewad.asp?adid=69560


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Gotta say she's honest........As I got to know a few breeders better I was surprised at the amount of accidental breedings.

(It is always the spouse of the kids). LOL


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I don't know, seems odd.... she didn't mention anything about a spay/neuter contract which is really unfortunate-the last thing we need is more people breeding dogs in Ohio!!! Also I believe the umbilical thing is something that could be passed on to future litters, again these are not dogs you would want bred. 
Rosa


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

I don't know. I'd be a little careful with this one. Doesn't look like these dogs (the sire & dam) have any OFA certificates or titles. Maybe I'm missing something? Sometimes when prices are low there is a reason.


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

Is it just me, or do they also look coated?


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

If it seems too good to be true...


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

The pups are darling but what scares me is the price. Ever hear of the old saying, "If it's too good to be true, then it is?" Even if the breeding was an accident and the pups have good bloodlines or long coats, they are still worth more than what she is asking for.


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

Yeah, it does look too good to be true, even with the faults (hernias and long coats) to be so cheap.

Too bad, they are soo cute. I'm 8 hours away anyways...


----------



## epsilon (Jan 27, 2008)

since she isnt shipping, i guess if you would go their to buy one. you should take some1 experienced with gsds to check them out, because you never know, this might be a true chance.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

God, I hope this person screens the buyers really, REALLY well. 

It's not just that the pups are worth more than that, which they certainly are, it's that prices that low can actually endanger the puppies. I applaud this person for being honest and not trying to make a buck on an accidental breeding, but IMO she'd be better off to charge at least $200-$300. All sorts of scary psychos can come out of the woodwork for a $45 pup, and too many people tend to associate something's value with it's price tag which isn't a good sign when it comes to caring for a dog.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Well since she won't ship people will at least leave with a puppy in exchange for their money. Stuff does happen. The ad says AKC "Registered" so maybe they are already registered with limited registration.


----------



## daviddrena (Dec 25, 2006)

Well the one thing is you have to go pick up the puppies from him. so I guess he gets to feel the buyer out, and as long as you take someone with you that seems to know how to ask the right questions you might be alright. I live in SC so there is no way I'm driving all the way to OH. to get there and something isn't right.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Driving across southern Idaho, there were notices posted with GSDs for 10 to 25$.


----------



## epsilon (Jan 27, 2008)

wow middleofnowhere thats deff a rip off. 10-25$ wtf.


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

That's terrible. My dogs probably EAT $10-25 a day in food and treats. I can't imagine the kinds of people who buy and sell dogs like that....poor pups.


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

You think that cheap you ought to see how cheap they sell pups in Rockford Illinois. I have seen them for 200.00 w/AKC papers too. But the saying - you get what you pay for comes to mind. A few years ago we had a opps breeding and we made the decision to sell the pups with out AKC registration and also screened people very well. I had people so mad at us when I told them that they didn't qualifiy to purchase one of these guy's. This happen due to having kennel help that wasn't worth the s--- and they let our female out with one of our males when I made a point to tell him not to. So yes on rare occation this does happen and since then we made sure and took all precautions so that it wouldn't happen again


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

Instead of selling the pups for a dirt cheap price and risking bad owners as Chris said, I think the breeder s/d look for family and friends that they trust and give away the pups.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I will never forget the dog my brother and I got from a woman that raised pups for the military. The pups were inbred and not acceptable by the military. We were in high school at the time, and knew nothing about GSD's. The breeder was honest, and simply said if you guys want to spend time with the dogs, do it. and for $15.00 you can have one. Her only response was it might be great, but may well be a disaster. 

We took a male and to this day many families and friends still say he was the best German Shepherd dog they have ever seen.

Who knows regarding what you get, which could kinda be a nice segway to rescue dogs.


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

THAT WHY YOU SCREEN NEW OWNERS!!!!!!!!! And the pups were micro chipped, and as of today all the people that have these guy's still have them.


----------



## maxismom (Jan 13, 2008)

The pups are cute as heck. The middle one reminds me of my Max so he may not be coated, just a little tuft by the neck. The back one does appear coated.

I have to admit that the price really bothers me. It seems she wants to get rid of these pups real fast. Truthfully any moron can "pass" an in person interview and that is not a good thing. Couple that with the low price and I don't even want to think who might show up to take one of these pups.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The pups in the picture are not the pups being sold. They have the same sire though.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

The pups in the picture, are not long coats.......umbilical hernias are often caused by "over-zealous" mothers pulling at the placentas after giving birth.........

I hope she finds quality, caring homes for her pups.

Robin


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Well your right any moran can try, but not many get past me with our pups. I can see one coming a mile away. As for these here it sounds like the lady would take anyone who wanted them. How unforunate for those little guys


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Actually, it was a guy that I spoke to about the puppies. They are not the same pups in the pictures. The parents were brought over as imports at three months old, two bitches and one dog. The one bitch (dam of this litter) was small and was not planned for breeding so no ofa's done on her, ofa's done on the male and other bitch though. 

Umbilical hernias are nothing to be concerned with. 

It sounded like he had a couple of people a lot closer than me that were interested in the pups. 

He referred to them as "his babies." However, he was offering full-registration at that price. It sounds like he wants them to go to pet homes. He has done this before. At least, he has had puppies out of the other bitch and dog he imported, the pups in the pictures. 

He was worried that the small size of the bitch would effect the puppies. The dog is nearer to 100#.


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Now the link says one male pup left, $140.

~Kristin


----------

